# DSG Recall vechicles are getting a 10yr/100K waranty on DSG problems



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just recieved this email from Clarence Ditlow, Executive Director for the Center for Auto Safety. They are working on the 06 failures to be included under this coverage. I guess complaining helps. BTW, 35 days now and still waiting on my new Mechatronics/TCU unit for my 06 A3 3.2 . I complained to AOA and they made my payment for me. Nice but, I'd like my car back sometime. AOA still says another 2 weeks untill it arrives from Germany. Anyway, here's the press release;

News Release Issued: August 28, 2009 3:54 PM EDT
Volkswagen Group of America Announces Customer Service Program
HERNDON, Va., Aug. 28 /PRNewswire/ -- Volkswagen Group of America, Inc. (VWGoA) today announced it would initiate a new customer service program to address concerns raised by its customers with certain Direct Shift Gearboxes (DSG(®)) in Volkswagen and Audi models, and to affirm its confidence in the sophisticated technology represented by those components.
"Safety, customer satisfaction, quality and long-term reliability are top priorities at Volkswagen and Audi. We have been studying the symptoms customers have reported, and are working closely with the NHTSA," said Stefan Jacoby, president and CEO, VWGoA. "We listened to our customers' concerns, and are taking action to address them. We are focused on taking all the appropriate actions to ensure the complete satisfaction of our existing customers."
This new comprehensive service program affects a limited number of model years 2007-2009 Volkswagens and Audis. Covered models are the Volkswagen R32, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, GTI, Eos, as well as Audi A3 and TT.
Some customers have reported transmission performance issues under certain driving conditions. This was due to a faulty component inside the Mechatronic unit within a limited production range. VWGoA will repair or replace the components in the transmissions of approximately 43,000 Volkswagens and 10,300 Audis at no charge to the vehicles' owners. Additionally, VWGoA will reimburse customers who have had this repaired at their own expense. 
The company has begun increasing the parts supply to expedite this customer service program. As the parts become available, owners of the affected vehicles will be contacted to schedule an appointment at their dealer. The company will make loaner vehicles available at no charge. 
In the meantime, owners who may have experienced problems with their transmissions are requested to contact their dealers or the Audi/Volkswagen toll-free customer service numbers (see below).
This new customer service program is unrelated to a voluntary safety recall that VWGoA announced August 20. Under that recall, VWGoA is replacing a faulty temperature sensor in a separate and smaller group of vehicles. (The earlier action addresses a potential for a faulty temperature sensor to cause the transmission to shift into neutral while the vehicle is being driven.)
The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program and the voluntary safety recall. This extended warranty is for 10-years/100,000-miles, transferrable to subsequent owners. 
VWGoA is confident these actions will address issues noted by owners of the affected Volkswagen and Audi models. The DSG(®) gearbox is an industry leading technology that combines the fuel economy of a manual gearshift with the automatic shifting capacity of an automatic transmission. 
Customers who have questions or concerns should call the Volkswagen Loyalty Center at 1-800-444-8982 or the Audi Customer Relations Campaign Help Line at 1-800-253-AUDI (2834).
SOURCE Volkswagen Group of America, Inc.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

_Quote »_The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program *and* the voluntary safety recall. 

I'd like this in a hard copy... -Also, I'd like to know how a person who has a previously reliable transmission which may fail at perhaps 60,000 miles stands... -Can VW/Audi legally refuse them service, while offering 100,000 miles of coverage to anyone who has a minor failure WITHIN the 50k 'standard' period?
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
I'd like this in a hard copy... -Also, I'd like to know how a person who has a previously reliable transmission which may fail at perhaps 60,000 miles stands... -Can VW/Audi legally refuse them service, while offering 100,000 miles of coverage to anyone who has a minor failure WITHIN the 50k 'standard' period?
Keith

x2- i have 1200 miles left before 50k- although no apparent issues, i would like to know what happens if the tranny starts acting up shortly after the warranty. i have a march/07 built A3.
e


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a copy and paste of the e-mail I recieved, that's all I can do. I hear ya, mine failed with 45,565 on the odometer.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (mj22)*

please see here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4541499


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: DSG Recall vechicles are getting a 10yr/100K waranty on DSG problems (mj22)*

Excellent!
Now- hopefully my VIN is included.
e


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
-Can VW/Audi legally refuse them service, while offering 100,000 miles of coverage to anyone who has a minor failure WITHIN the 50k 'standard' period?
Keith

Since they are offering warranty beyond the contractual warranty I would think they can offer it to who ever they want. Legally they can say no one or everyone since they are deciding to do it as a courtesy not by law or a requirement. Couldn't they legally give extended warranties to all red cars if they wanted?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

What happened to the 2006 cars? Were the 2006 units built so well that they don't have hidden time bomb flaws?
Surprising VW is doing this, given what you see alot of other J6P auto brands (like Toyota) having cust relation issues with their tons of slushbox problems. Maybe they didn't want to drag Audi brand through the mud, but they can't just take care of the Audi customers and not VW's, given that they are the same transmission.


_Modified by LWNY at 12:03 AM 8-29-2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_ Couldn't they legally give extended warranties to all red cars if they wanted?

Sure they can...
But words like 'arbitrary' and 'capricious' take on a nasty tone in legal situations.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

Regardless, if they want to extend the warranties on 07-09's, I don't know of anything that requires them to include 06's. I would like it but for me I am about 6-9 months from going over the 100k and so far no problems.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

Seriously, what about us 06 owners? I saw the recommendation in the other thread to call, but that still doesn't make sense that they wouoldnt include us. How far back do the DSGs go? Only 2006, right? Being neglected on a serious warranty issue is aggravating. I hope they correct this.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (sivart321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sivart321* »_Seriously, what about us 06 owners? I saw the recommendation in the other thread to call, but that still doesn't make sense that they wouoldnt include us. How far back do the DSGs go? Only 2006, right? Being neglected on a serious warranty issue is aggravating. I hope they correct this.

Seriously, follow the link I posted earlier on this thread and you'll see how it should be handled. It's not complicated. That's all I can do. If you refuse to follow my advice, your 2006 DSG cars may be left out.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Yesterday, I had my second episode of the DSG stick in Drive and the car in neutral. I was at a busy intersection stop light with some angry honkers (not geese) behind me! I totally turned off the car and restarted, then the DSG worked. My previous experience was about a month or so ago when it went into neutral at about 60 MPH on Interstate 405. The RPMs zoomed up to about 6K and after about 3 seconds, the DSG re-engaged. I called the dealer yesterday afternoon, brought the car in and they're going to replace the Mechtronic unit. I"ve heard the part was backordered everywhere but my dealer says the mechtronic unit will be in stock next Tuesday. Maybe I'm ahead of the game? 
BTW - My VIN was NOT in the range of the initial recall. I took delivery at the end of December 2008. I don't yet know if I'll get the extended warranty as mentioned above - seems like I should!


_Modified by Zetetic at 8:06 PM 8/29/2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
If you refuse to follow my advice, your 2006 DSG cars may be left out.

If we refuse to follow your advice, V.W. may still decide to leave certain cars out.
Not taking anything away from you, but this statement smacks of a tiny bit of arrogance.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
If we refuse to follow your advice, V.W. may still decide to leave certain cars out.
Not taking anything away from you, but this statement smacks of a tiny bit of arrogance.

I agree. At this point the 06's are coming up on 4 years old and there may be a limit on what they will do. Also, as someone without any problems there isn't much I can do.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So, I called the Audi Customer Relations number (1-800-253-AUDI (2834)) and was able to talk to a service rep. I have a 2006 and b/c it doesn't fall under the campaign years, they're unable to refund me the cost of my repairs. They did however want to hear about my issue, which I told her about.
In the end, she said that they do stringent studies on their recalls before publishing them and feels that the '06s are highly doubtful for being recalled.
So, what to do next?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

So why is it unlikely that the 2006 will be recalled? Is that the last year that they build the car to some higher standard?
I heard on some other posts that VAG is considering on adding the 2006. It could be euphemism talk.


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

I'll add my complaint call to the list as soon as I can, I feel as if the 2007-8 models are covered, the 06 is even more likely to fail. (Especially us guys out there who own the very first production run models, like me)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_So why is it unlikely that the 2006 will be recalled? Is that the last year that they build the car to some higher standard?
I heard on some other posts that VAG is considering on adding the 2006. It could be euphemism talk.


Yea, who knows. I think I should just make multiple claims to the NHTSA


----------



## knaviaux (May 12, 2009)

*Re: DSG Recall vechicles are getting a 10yr/100K waranty on DSG problems (mj22)*

FYI for those of you with '09 A3s. I just called the number provided for my '09 A3 2.0T Quattro and found that my car is not part of the temp sensor recall (manufactured after the faulty temp sensors based on my VIN). Since my car is not part of the recall, they could not tell me if the 10yr/100k extended warranty on the DSG would be applicable. They took down my info and said they'd get back to me.
So, it appears AoA doesn't have the info yet on which cars will/will not be covered by the extended warranty. I'd be interested to learn if others have been given a different answer.
Thx, Keith....


----------



## Ag A3 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: (Zetetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_ I called the dealer yesterday afternoon, brought the car in and they're going to replace the Mechtronic unit. 
_Modified by Zetetic at 8:06 PM 8/29/2009_

I remember getting our cars at the same time...December 08. I had "the flash of death" several times over the course of a few days, and one really scary situation losing power in an intersection.
Anyways the service performed was "replaced temp sensor in trans. housing". They had to drain the trans and remove the mechatronic to get to it. I think the part is 02E-927-321-A listed as 'SPEED SEND'. Good luck.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Ag A3)*

I was told they were replacing the entire Mechtronic unit. We'll see how it all turns out. The part was supposed to arrive today, I don't know yet when they'll do the work.


----------



## cgprelude (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anyone been contacted by Audi regarding the recall yet? I'm a new owner of a 2007 with DSG and I'm worried they won't send me a letter about it. Should I just check with the service center when I go for my 35k maintenance?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (cgprelude)*

The 2007 ISN'T part of any recall.
The recall applies to 2009's.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (cgprelude)*

The 'recall' were for 2009 (as noted above) - which is for the mechatronic failure...
However, for 2007-2008/9 DSG equipped vehicles, the warranty is being extended to 100k/10yr..
read:
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
e


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_The 'recall' were for 2009 (as noted above) - which is for the mechatronic failure...
However, for 2007-2008/9 DSG equipped vehicles, the warranty is being extended to 100k/10yr..


Yup.
-Betcha this has to be restated several more times though!


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just an update, 43 days and still waiting on the TCU/Mechatronics Unit. a few more days and they'll be making another payment for me. If this is covered or not, I think I'm just going to trade this car in. I drove the new M3 DCT Sedan today and,I'm in love with that car. We'll see. I'd like my A3 back sometime.... I'll keep ya'll informed.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (fs454)*

If you don't file a complaint using the link that's constantly provided, they won't know of your problem which then will not be in for the record. Filing a complaint helps increase the chances of a recall for our 2006's. It's got to be for the record or it doesn't get counted.


----------



## 2000jettaVR62.9LT (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mj22)*

My wife picked up a 2008 A3 3.2L quattro s-line with 16k on Aug 22nd. I noticed when taking off the car jumps like the rear diff has to catch up with the front. It has been at Audi for a week now and they called me on Friday. The service rep told me they are taking to corp about replacing the computer an or the whole drivetrain. I just saw this thread tonight and we e-mailed Audi about the recall. I'll keep you posted on what they say this next week. I can't believe they have had your car for 43 days. They can UPS stuff from oversea in 2 days. No excuss and it sounds like bull****!


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*

I registered my complaint a LONG time ago.


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mechatronic/TCU's are back-ordered from the manufacturer in Germany. It has taken up to 8 weeks for these units to arrive for other people so, I guess I'm on schedule. I don't really care though, I'm done with VAG. This car will be traded in as soon as I get it back.


----------



## knaviaux (May 12, 2009)

*Re: DSG Recall vechicles are getting a 10yr/100K waranty on DSG problems (knaviaux)*

FYI - (somewhat) old topic, but I wanted to add a bit of information for those out there with a 2009 model year A3s.
AoA finally closed the loop with me. I have a 2009 A3 w/ DSG which I took delivery in late 12/2008. AoA tells me that I am *NOT* covered by the 10yr/100k extended warranty on the DSG as my VIN falls outside the range. They stated the faulty mechatronics units fall within a certain range of VINs and hence no joy for me.
So, I think everyone with an A3 in the 2007-2009 model year range should call AoA to specifically determine if their car is covered under the extended warranty or not. Don't assume it is.
While I'm "happy" my car isn't in the range of VINs with known problems and I haven't had any DSG problems to-date (fingers crossed), I really would've loved the peace of mind of the extended warranty. It also tells me that AoA doesn't fully "stand behind their products" as some have stated. Instead, they selectively stand behind some of their products. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a early 2008 and was told I was covered


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a very early '08, build date 8/07, and I am covered for the 10/10 as well as part of campaign "J8".
Week 3 of the great mechatronics wait... The dealer has loaned me a nice '09 A4 with the 3.2, I think my A3 is quicker.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (bbbobbb)*

With your loaner I would be happy to wait a long time. Using someone elses car saves you some money and it's not a bad car. I had a new A4 loaner for a couple of weeks and was fine with it taking a while. For regular service my dealer gives you rental cars, normally minivans, Taurus's, crap.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_With your loaner I would be happy to wait a long time. Using someone elses car saves you some money and it's not a bad car. I had a new A4 loaner for a couple of weeks and was fine with it taking a while. For regular service my dealer gives you rental cars, normally minivans, Taurus's, crap.


Agreed. I had a 2009 A4 for 8 weeks. Returned it w/ about 4000 extra miles


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Got my car back from the dealer last week, they only replaced the DSG temp sensor, not the entire mechtronics unit. I asked them about the extra 10yr/100K warranty, they didn't know a thing about it. Mine is a 2009, delivered in 12/08 and the national customer service guy said it wasn't within the VIN range but I WOULD get the extra 1/100K warranty. I'll have to follow up.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Zetetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_ Got my car back from the dealer last week, I asked them about the extra 10yr/100K warranty, they didn't know a thing about it. 

And dealers wonder why they get called the names they do. So, given the above, are you to trust that they have the "latest" info from factory? Since this IS factory info, why would you go to the dealer if they don't know? 
I mean if you are going to pay for someone who doesn't know, you may as well go to an indy and save some money you forgot about. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_ I'll have to follow up. 

Tis the way. And tis the way of reduced sales.


----------



## furry_angina (Dec 11, 2008)

I had just finished submitting formal complaints regarding my 2006 A4 and at 56,000 miles the tranny has broken down twice. I was looking into the gearbox issue more when some links led me to these forums not knowing I had already registered a while back. haha
Anyway, I'm gonna be on the phone tomorrow to complain some more because my vehicle is left out of the recalls and the customer service program.
This really sucks. Meanwhile, I am driving my 1998 Wrangler Jeep that I've had since high school--no tranny problem yet. *sigh*


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (furry_angina)*



furry_angina said:


> I had just finished submitting formal complaints regarding my 2006 A4 and at 56,000 miles the tranny has broken down twice. I was looking into the gearbox issue more when some links led me to these forums not knowing I had already registered a while back. haha
> QUOTE]
> Your car didn't come with the DSG in this recall/post. There is another area that deals with A4's and with your transmission.


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I got the car back after 57 days with the new Mechatronics Unit. AOA says they will not cover my car because it did not have the same failure as the 07-09 models covered in the extrended warantee. My question to them is; My car had a failure in the Mechatronics Unit different than the temp sensor that they are repairing so, they replaced the WHOLE UNIT. The 07-09 cars are just having the temp sensor within the Mechatronics Unit replaced, not the whole unit. If the warantee that they are offering was only to cover the Mechatronics Unit, that would be one thing and I would understand why my car wouldn't be covered. The thing is that this warantee will cover any DSG tranny failure, not just the Mechatronics Unit. In that instance, you'd think that anyone who had a DSG failure should be extended this warantee. It's kinda a mute point, I'm @ 45,700 miles and the car WILL be traded in before I hit 50K. I drove the new S4 and it's a great car but, I'm DONE with AOA. I believe I see an M3 Sedan in my near future.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Zetetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_but I WOULD get the extra 1/100K warranty.

Best get that in writing or at least make sure it's entered into their system.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: DSG Recall vechicles are getting a 10yr/100K waranty on DSG problems (mj22)*

I recently got my car back from Audi service after I brought it in a few times for my DSG slippage issue. I did have to call AoA first to have them speak to the service manager at my dealership before bringing it in. 
For the 06's, there is apparently a Service Bulletin Update which brings up the Level on the transmission. When I got the car back, I did notice that the problems no longer persisted. For the 06's, you'll definitely want to first call your dealership to find out if there's a cost to the service bulletin update. If there is a charge, I would recommend calling AoA and having them contact your service manager directly.
In my case, while I was still under 50k, I was past my warranty date by 2 months. At the end, it cost me nothing - Audi took care of the issue.
As a side note, if your car is chipped, you may want to get it unchipped and back to stock. It was one of their requirements before having them work on the update.


_Modified by Gothic Serpent at 7:05 AM 9/28/2009_


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhhh! So wait, are there any early signs of DSG failing? I've had some random 'misfires' i think? When i drop a gear the car jumps a tiny bit and lunges forward at other times. I hope it doesn't turn into a long term thing. I love my car and can't spend a minute away from it (besides the fact that im half way across the world from it right now hehehe)


----------



## gsodonis (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 2006 A3 with 48,800 miles. The warranty is up mid November, which I'll hit before I do 50K. About a month ago, it starting shifting roughly 1-2 and 2-3 at around 1/2 throttle - drive it like Granny though and it's smooth as silk. It started doing it sporadically cold, and had now progressed to doing it both cold and warmed up, but still sporadic. The last time I drove it, the 3-4 shift was getting rough too. 
I called VWofA and told them of my woes and that I was concerned that I might run out of warranty before the dealer can duplicate the problem. They opend a case file with today's date and reassured me that if it's a warranty issue, I'll be covered even if I go over since I opened the case within warranty. 
I then called my Audi dealer and they said to drop it off for at least an overnight - so it seems that they want to test it cold. I have to travel on business until next week, so it won't be until late next week that I can drop it off. I also asked for pricing on getting an extended warranty. If VWofA doesn't fix it and it pops outside of warranty, I shouldn't have to swing the replacement cost out of pocket. Until then, I'll drive my 1981 Rabbit TD. Stay tuned



_Modified by gsodonis at 10:08 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (bbbobbb)*

Yay, my A3 is home again, exactly 5 weeks to the date!
What had happened that took so long was that the first MU came in brain dead and would not talk to the dealer's computer for programming. Rather than doing remote brain surgery (which they could do...) they went and re-ordered another MU. Poor tech had to install a MU twice, got fresh fluid both times but only one filter. 
The service adviser told me this cost Audi about $4K total billed from them to Audi. Each MU dealer cost was $900, walking in off the street out-of-warranty would cost much more. I could not get a copy of the dealer bill out, mine just lists warranty for all the labor and parts costs. 
This one worked and wow what a difference, I can now go in reverse and not look like a fool who does not know how to drive a stick. First is much quicker off the throttle and downshifts seem much better as well. Hope it lasts...








Now I just need to wait for the 10/100 warranty letter the nice AoA lady said would come sometime in the next couple of months.


----------



## gsodonis (Mar 18, 2007)

*My 2006 DSG story continued*

Quick follow up. I took the A3 to the dealer and left it overnight so that they could test drive it both cold and warmed up. The next day, i got the dreaded call from the service writer "We could not duplicate the problem". As a matter of fact, they said that the DSG performed FLAWLESSLY during their test. The day before, while acclerating out of a parking lot, the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts were so bad, my passenger thought that I was screwing with the gas pedal (flooring it, letting off, flooring it) just to prove point, but I wasn't.
I have no fiath that my dealer knows what they are doing and I don't have any faith that VWoA will extend the warranty to 06 DSG's. As a result, with 48878 miles on the odo and a few days of warranty left, I paid $1670 for the Audi extended powertrain warranty (motor, tranny and drive axles). I got the 48mo, 48,000 mile, $100 deductible. At my rate of 10G miles a year, I'll probably run out of time before miles. My dealer wanted $2750 fir the same coverage, but it certainly pays to shop the internet for a better deal.
I'm holding onto a sliver of hope that VWoA steps up and extends me the coverage, in which case I may try to get a refund of the unused warranty I felt I was 'forced' to buy to cover VWoA's shortcomings.
Has anyone else currently not covered by the service program forked over good money for an extended warranty as a result of this?


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, Audi WILL NOT be extending the warantee to us 06' owners. This was my response after emailing AOA's president([email protected]). I suggest that everyone who has an 06 with DSG issues to email him.I was contacted about 1 hour after I sent the email by the Brad Hollister (a customer relations big wig) and I told him my situation. He was very informative and told me how the recalls work, etc., and he said he would look into in and get back to me. He called 2 days later and said he was still waiting to hear from my dealer and would call me back. He called me the next day and said that Audi will not extend the coverage to our 06 models or my car. I don't get it, If they were covering just the Mechatronics Unit, it would be one thing but, they're covering ANY transmission failure . I told him I was looking at the new S4 and now, I'm not. He said I'm sorry you feel that way and hung up. I sent another email to Mr. deNysschen stating my disappointment with them. My last 2 cars were all wheel drive and I always wanted an Audi Quattro and I love my car and was planning on being an Audi owner for life but, if that was the stance that AOA is taking, I won't purchase another VAG product and will advise all of my friends and family to do the same. I recieved ZERO response. It's OK though, my 10' M3 Sedan will be here in a few weeks. 

_Modified by mj22 at 8:33 AM 10-23-2009_


_Modified by mj22 at 8:34 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## theonlyrobertson (Oct 22, 2009)

*Got my recall today... Temp sensor issue.... Software fix?*

I got the recall today that explained the faulty crimp on the temp sensor could cause the tranny to go to neutral unexpectedly. The VWoA fix is to change the SW? 
What?
The dealer says it recalibrates the sensor. Huh?
How about fixing the dang sensor and crimp so it works correctly.
Have I missed something? 
--DAle


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got my letter too. Thought they had to change something, but the letter says reprogram. Although I have not seen the problem.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Got my recall today... Temp sensor issue.... Software fix? (theonlyrobertson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theonlyrobertson* »_I got the recall today that explained the faulty crimp on the temp sensor could cause the tranny to go to neutral unexpectedly. The VWoA fix is to change the SW? 
What?
The dealer says it recalibrates the sensor. Huh?
How about fixing the dang sensor and crimp so it works correctly.
Have I missed something? 
--DAle








No, they replace it. My car was held back a few days from delivery because of the recall and they replace the sensor, fix/replace the crimped wiring. It does require the drain the gearbox and open it to access the faulty component


----------



## BlackGTIMan (Oct 9, 2010)

the only thing that has happend to me was have the stick in drive and it thinks its in slap shift so id redline then be like wtf. i took my car to the dealership yesterday, they got the part ordered so i take my car back wednesday and get a loaner car for the night then i'll be good to go, hopefully i can get out or work early both days


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see if I get a recall and extended warranty. I keep checking in the VW system for a recall on my car. 

But I have been told by the local audi guys I should getting one soon.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

my a3 is 2006 my mechatronic was replaced once. and now my car drives like poop.

plz include 2006 !!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AJWard549 (Apr 11, 2006)

*New 06 owner*

New owner of an 06 and just happened across this thread while learning more about the car. Could someone describe the actual problem to me so I know what to look for? I don't notice any problems, and the car is just under 54k. I still have a window where I can return the car if need be. Is this a common occurrence in this year's model, or was it more common in subsequent years?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just found out my 07 A3 isnt part of the recall campaign so no 100,000 mile warrenty


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

NY_Avant said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *theonlyrobertson* »_I got the recall today that explained the faulty crimp on the temp sensor could cause the tranny to go to neutral unexpectedly. The VWoA fix is to change the SW?
> What?
> The dealer says it recalibrates the sensor. Huh?
> How about fixing the dang sensor and crimp so it works correctly.
> ...


Our car was out in a few hours, I'm thinking they re-flashed the DSG ecu to ignore that temp sensor, as they did not open the DSG and told us it was a re-flash in the service dept. I asked if they were going to replace the sensor or wiring and they told me "no" , so it might not be as much of an issue here in Canada? cooler temps maybe?


----------

